# Bugging in? Bugging out? Meh...



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

The more I think about it, the more I dislike the terms "bugging in" and "bugging out".

I like the term shelter in place. I think it has more positive connotations.

Instead of bugging out, I prefer the term *strategic relocation*. Hopefully you will be relocating to a secure retreat, secondary site, or whatever you want to call it. I also dislike the term refugee when we are talking about people making a strategic relocation in a SHTF situation. If you are prepared then a person can hardly be called a refugee. Maybe temporarily displaced person is a better term?

If you are just going to wander in a total collapse, then well, I guess you could be called a wanderer? A bone hunter? If your not prepared to do this, then eventaully you'll be called a corpse.

The words we use have a certain power over us. I'm not running away, I'm making a strategic relocation. I'm not bugging in, I'm sheltering in place. I'm not a refugee, I'm a wandering anti-MZB asset. 

Words can lift us up, or tear us down. Think about it.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I think alot of people are going to try to be nomadic hunter-gatherers. Though if theories are very accurate then most of the population will turn out to be protein supplies or organic fertilizer.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

hiwall said:


> I think alot of people are going to try to be nomadic hunter-gatherers. Though if theories are very accurate then most of the population will turn out to be protein supplies or organic fertilizer.


99% of those who think they can live nomadically ... can't! At least the buzzards will eat well.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I like your terms. In a bad situation a positive outlook can make the difference between life and death. "What do most people die of in a survival situation?......Shame" Anthony Hopkins The Edge.
Now I have to go add this to the movie thread


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I think alot of people are going to try to be nomadic hunter-gatherers. Though if theories are very accurate then most of the population will turn out to be protein supplies or organic fertilizer.


"Protein supplies or organic fertilizer" is the best description I have heard for the majority of bugger outers. I've heard a lot of friends say they are headed for the mountains. Why? I have no idea. I imagine 99% of those bugging out have no plan whatsoever.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Terminology is just for forums. If I have to bug out (or strategically relocate) I will label myself a displaced tactical threat assessment operator & guide. But once I arrive at my bug out location (aka secure retreat) I will go with secondary habitat life coordinator & foe eradicator.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Terminology is just for forums. If I have to bug out (or strategically relocate) I will label myself a displaced tactical threat assessment operator & guide. But once I arrive at my bug out location (aka secure retreat) I will go with secondary habitat life coordinator & foe eradicator.


I especially like the 'foe eradicator' part, but the whole thing just makes me smile.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

There are going to be a lot of rusty guns and knives by piles of bones ‘in the mountains’ that is for sure. I hear folks talk the same when the subject comes up, “Going to head for the mountains and live off the land!” I don’t argue with them or even ask questions anymore, I just chuckle to myself. I picture them heading off with a rifle and a backpack with a hundred round of ammo and a pair of clean underwear in it.

I am not sheltering in place or bugging in, I’m staying home. If need be there is a little hollow nearby I can go camping for a spell.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Woody said:


> There are going to be a lot of rusty guns and knives by piles of bones 'in the mountains' that is for sure. I hear folks talk the same when the subject comes up, "Going to head for the mountains and live off the land!" I don't argue with them or even ask questions anymore, I just chuckle to myself. I picture them heading off with a rifle and a backpack with a hundred round of ammo and a pair of clean underwear in it.
> 
> I am not sheltering in place or bugging in, I'm staying home. If need be there is a little hollow nearby I can go camping for a spell.


I almost used the phrase, staying home, because it feels right. After all there's no place like home.

Even if you have the skills and knowledge necessary, heading to the hills and "living off the land" is going to be difficult. If not downright deadly... Perhaps for a short period of time, but long term? Nope. I'm sure most of these people wouldn't even make it to the mountains. :nuts:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Ha I AM in the mountains, I'm staying home! The only reason I might relocate for a little while is if 'they' come knocking on the door.... Then I'll relocate in the mountains for a few days but well within distance of my home.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

All my preps are at home. My garden, my poultry, my livestock, my food storage, is all at my house and that is where I will stay.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm under the assumption that, at least for the first two or three years, I'll be too damn busy staying alive, and adapting to x, y, or z that I didn't anticipate, to give a shit what people choose to label me or what I do.


----------



## Pampr (Jul 25, 2012)

I think big brother has some terms he uses to label us with that aren't anything like the ones you chose..heehee


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> I'm under the assumption that, at least for the first two or three years, I'll be too damn busy staying alive, and adapting to x, y, or z that I didn't anticipate, to give a shit what people choose to label me or what I do.


I think you missed the point of my post. It's not about what other people call us, or what labels they use. It was about how we refer to OURSELVES, right NOW, not during some kind of crisis, disaster, SHTF situation, or whatever. I also could care less what other people call me, or how they label me.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

hiwall said:


> I think alot of people are going to try to be nomadic hunter-gatherers. Though if theories are very accurate then most of the population will turn out to be protein supplies or organic fertilizer.


Protein supply "YUCK"


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

truecarnage said:


> Protein supply "YUCK"


Protein supply... eewwww, what about cannibal chow, or zombie snack? Oh man there's no vomiting smiley?


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Soylent Green IS PEOPLE ! ! !


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Zanazaz said:


> The more I think about it, the more I dislike the terms "bugging in" and "bugging out".
> 
> I like the term shelter in place. I think it has more positive connotations.
> 
> ...


I promise you that I'm not trying to be smarmy when I say this, but who really cares? If you care, that's cool and you can (obviously) call it whatever you want. To me, they are just common terms and have zero bearing on my state of mind. I will not allow a "term", especially the most common ones, to have ANY power over me. I prep, and depending on the situation, I'll bug in, or bug out, and do my damnedest to keep me and mine alive and safe... and not give a flip about a "term". What's going to "lift me up" is just knowing that I was at least somewhat prepared, and not left as helpless as all the other sheep who thought "Ohh c'mon, that could never happen!".

All that being said though.. you do what you need to do buddy! If calling it something else gives you a more positive outlook in a SHTF scenario, then I say more power to ya!!! :beercheer: Just keep prepping brother!!!! :congrat:


----------



## chick (Mar 25, 2012)

My uplifting thought is I think of myself as a "smart frugal person" that preps and stores food and other necessities. Someone who always has emergency supplies in the trucks for summer and especially winter, ways of making heat in winter, and hand tools to get almost any job done.
I don't live anywhere near the mountains so I guess I won't have to worry about intruders, so I'm safe and comfortable at home. If need be I can relocate to a hidden walk in cellar for a while. 

How a person survives depends on their knowledge and their capabilities.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

I wasn't really trying to change peoples minds about terms or labels. People are going to think the way they want to think. I was kind of thinking "out loud" via a forum post. ( It was late and I was having a bout of insomnia. Kind of like tonight... DOH. ) Anyway, plenty of great responses.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Zanazaz, I will agree with you. Personally I don't worry about what I call it. However, state of mind is one of the MOST IMPORTANT factors in surviving. It is, IMO, imperative to keep a positive attitude, before, during, and after whatever situation befalls you. 

For me, the mindset is, determination, stubbornness (not to fail), confidence (but not OVER- confidence) in the skills and knowledge I had gained.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Zanazaz said:


> I wasn't really trying to change peoples minds about terms or labels. People are going to think the way they want to think. I was kind of thinking "out loud" via a forum post. ( It was late and I was having a bout of insomnia. Kind of like tonight... DOH. ) Anyway, plenty of great responses.


I think that you are on exactly the right track. For instance, "Preppers" is not so eyebrow raising for the Lamestream-media as is "SURVIVALIST". An important point to staying/sheltering at home is who your neighbors are. If you don't know them well it will be easier to mention preparing for your earthquake/fire/etc. disaster scenario than the more amusing zombie apocalypse scenarios which might scare them off. I'd rather see that my neighbors are ready than have to shoo them away when they come to the door demanding my supplies.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

pandamonium said:


> Zanazaz, I will agree with you. Personally I don't worry about what I call it. However, state of mind is one of the MOST IMPORTANT factors in surviving. It is, IMO, imperative to keep a positive attitude, before, during, and after whatever situation befalls you.
> 
> For me, the mindset is, determination, stubbornness (not to fail), confidence (but not OVER- confidence) in the skills and knowledge I had gained.


IMHO that is truly the mindset to have. :congrat:
I will add that for me it would also be the willingness to listen and learn from anyone that has a skill that I might need and I would put heavy money on the fact that you feel the same.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

teotwaki said:


> I think that you are on exactly the right track. For instance, "Preppers" is not so eyebrow raising for the Lamestream-media as is "SURVIVALIST". An important point to staying/sheltering at home is who your neighbors are. If you don't know them well it will be easier to mention preparing for your earthquake/fire/etc. disaster scenario than the more amusing zombie apocalypse scenarios which might scare them off. I'd rather see that my neighbors are ready than have to shoo them away when they come to the door demanding my supplies.


Yeah, survivalist has had a negative connatation for a while now. However, I think that a prepper and a survivalist are two different things.

I consider a survivalist as being someone who, whether through an accident or on purpose, ends up in a wilderness area, and equipped with very little or nothing can survive. A survivalist may not be a prepper.

A prepper is someone who prepares for emergencies, whatever the type, short or long term. Maybe they just store food and supplies, or maybe they have a homestead, and are largely self sufficient. A prepper can also be a survivalist, and a survivalist can be a prepper.

Of course this is just my opinion. Many consider survivalists as gun-toting nut jobs. I'm sure in some cases that may be the case.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

oldvet said:


> IMHO thet is truly the mindset to have. :congrat:
> I will add that for me it would also be the willingness to listen and learn from anyone that has a skill that I might need and I would put heavy money on the fact that you feel the same.


You are correct sir! I have a saying, sometimes I'll even say it out loud! It's an old saying but I added a little to it.

You should learn something new every day...if you don't you're not paying attention!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Zanazaz said:


> Yeah, survivalist has had a negative connatation for a while now. However, I think that a prepper and a survivalist are two different things.
> 
> I consider a survivalist as being someone who, whether through an accident or on purpose, ends up in a wilderness area, and equiped with very little or nothing can survive. A survivalist may not be a prepper.
> 
> ...


OK I get it I'm a survivalist..no wait I'm a prepper..no wait I'm a surviving prepper..no that's not it either. Oh now I get it I'm a prepper that is prepared to survive as long as I have preps and am living in the wilderness. Damn that ain't it either..I'm so confused:scratch:dunno:


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

oldvet said:


> OK I get it I'm a survivalist..no wait I'm a prepper..no wait I'm a surviving prepper..no that's not it either. Oh now I get it I'm a prepper that is prepared to survive as long as I have preps and am living in the wilderness. Damn that ain't it either..I'm so confused:scratch:dunno:


 Now I think I'm confused as well. So I guess I just want to be called a Texan.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

oldvet said:


> OK I get it I'm a survivalist..no wait I'm a prepper..no wait I'm a surviving prepper..no that's not it either. Oh now I get it I'm a prepper that is prepared to survive as long as I have preps and am living in the wilderness. Damn that ain't it either..I'm so confused:scratch:dunno:


Funny, but true! A prepper tries to cover the bases by planning ahead and a survivalist could make do with accumulated knowledge and any materials that are on hand. They should be able to do so whether in a damaged retreat or when forced to flee on foot.


----------



## bigpaul (Jun 16, 2012)

i really hate it when someone comes on a forum and says" i dont like this or that term", well these terms are used because everyone knows what they mean, if you start changing stuff no body will know what they mean, they could mean different things to different people, so get used to it, they are used for a reason.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

bigpaul said:


> i really hate it when someone comes on a forum and says" i dont like this or that term", well these terms are used because everyone knows what they mean, if you start changing stuff no body will know what they mean, they could mean different things to different people, so get used to it, they are used for a reason.


Terms get changed all the time. Get used to it. The only one I really dislike is bugging out. To me it sounds disorganized and chaotic, like someone is franticly fleeing a situation. Strategic relocation sounds so much better.

Sheltering in place is commonly used, and I wrote that it sounds better than bugging in.

If you read all my other posts on this thread, I also mentioned I wasn't trying to change anyone's mind about what terms to use. People are free to use whatever terms they want. If I want to use strategic relocation instead of "bugging out" that's my choice. If you hate it, well tough.

Now that I think about it, there is a huge difference between bugging out and strategic relocation. I'm sure in a SHTF situation plenty of people are going to be bugging out to the hills, or where ever... They will be unprepared and disorganized for living on the run.

Strategic relocation involves careful preparation and planning. Your escape routes are predetermined. You may have prepositioned caches. You've probably made test runs. Etc. etc. etc...

To me there is a big difference between the two terms. However, people are free to use the terms and labels they want to use. I will use the terms I want to use, and you can use the terms you want to use. Thanks for your opinion bigpaul, but I'll stick to my opinion.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

bigpaul said:


> i really hate it when someone comes on a forum and says" i dont like this or that term", well these terms are used because everyone knows what they mean, if you start changing stuff no body will know what they mean, they could mean different things to different people, so get used to it, they are used for a reason.


Zanazaz is not trying to change any of the terms. We are merely exploring what the common descriptions of the terms may or may not be. In that way we can actually come to a better understanding of the thoughts we are trying to share.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Zanazaz said:


> Terms get changed all the time. Get used to it. The only one I really dislike is bugging out. To me it sounds disorganized and chaotic, like someone is franticly fleeing a situation. Strategic relocation sounds so much better.
> 
> Sheltering in place is commonly used, and I wrote that it sounds better than bugging in.
> 
> ...


One can use whatever terms they want. But it sounds like a one term fits all situations....they are not the same.

Lots of difference between running for your life with a F-3 tornado bearing down on you or an orderly move to a different loctation because it appears things are going downhill.

Actually "Strategic relocation" is about as asinine sounding term as one could come up with, but that's just me. Sounds way too PC to me....sounds like something the guberment would come up with...

"Oh we had better strategically relocate before this tornado/earthquake/Tsunami overtakes us....."

Bugging out/in is All American IMO...

And yes terms do change all the time, doesn't mean it's right....but everyone's intitled to an opinon.

Just saying....JMWAG

And in the end, who really cares....:scratch:gaah::earthhug::beercheer:

Jimmy


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Jimmy24 said:


> One can use whatever terms they want. But it sounds like a one term fits all situations....they are not the same.


And bugging out ISN'T a one term fits all situation?



Jimmy24 said:


> Lots of difference between running for your life with a F-3 tornado bearing down on you or an orderly move to a different loctation because it appears things are going downhill.


I'm not sure the point you're trying to make here. Of course there's a difference...



Jimmy24 said:


> Actually "Strategic relocation" is about as asinine sounding term as one could come up with, but that's just me. Sounds way too PC to me....sounds like something the guberment would come up with...
> 
> "Oh we had better strategically relocate before this tornado/earthquake/Tsunami overtakes us.....".
> 
> Bugging out/in is All American IMO....


Seems to me you're now being a bit insulting, if not passive aggresive? I started this thread hoping it would remain positive, and light-hearted. All American? Okay that made me laugh... PC? Now it seems you're just trying to piss me off. Why is that?



Jimmy24 said:


> And yes terms do change all the time, doesn't mean it's right....but everyone's intitled to an opinon..


I'll say it again, because I think some people don't read ALL THE POSTS. I started this thread because it was late at night, I was bored, and was thinking about these terms. I never wrote: "STOP USING THESE TERMS!" People will continue to use them, and I probably will on ocassion.



Jimmy24 said:


> Just saying....JMWAG..


Huh? I don't know that acronym...



Jimmy24 said:


> And in the end, who really cares....:scratch:gaah::earthhug::beercheer:..
> Jimmy


Then why write a post about it??? 

On a scale of 1 to 10, I give your post a...

3


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Zanazaz said:


> And bugging out ISN'T a one term fits all situation?
> 
> I'm not sure the point you're trying to make here. Of course there's a difference...
> 
> ...


Wasn't trying to piss you off. Just expressing an opinion. Tried to keep it light hearted. Apparently you don't like others opinions, when they don't match your own.

As far as trying to piss you off, I'm not understanding that at all. It appears yours is the only opinion that counts.

So I guess now we are ranking posts. I guess you are the ranking expert.

Ok I believe you.

Cheers.

Jimmy


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Telling someone their opinion is asinine isn't light hearted. Saying that bugging in/out is All American is implying that I'm not American, just because I don't like the term. Whatever your intention was, I didn't get pissed off, and no, my opinion isn't the only one that matters.

I think you completely misunderstood the purpose of my original post. There were plenty of great and thoughtful responses, and a few that weren't, but that's okay. I know not everyone's going to like my ideas or opinions. I'm an adult. However, I'm not going to ignore what I consider to be an insulting post.

Other people wrote posts about not liking my opinion without being so insulting. If you didn't inted to be insulting then that's fine, that's how I interpreted it however.

Would you like it if someone implied you ( or your ideas or opinions ) weren't "American"? Or that you were trying to be PC? That's one of the great things about the USA, the differing ideas, and opinons.

One question, did you read all the posts? Or just read the first one, and respond? I'm just a little curious...

Yours was only the second post I ranked. I probably won't be doing it anymore.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Zanazaz said:


> The more I think about it, the more I dislike the terms "bugging in" and "bugging out".


Is why I like and use self sustaining homesteader because that most accurately defines my way of life. I am not prepping for disaster so much as I am living what I believe is ideal for me.


----------

